# livestock vs land LGDs



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

let the debate begin lol ound:
there must be a list some where i havent seen although read some of the posts.. what are the livestock bonding/guarding LGDs and what are the land guarding LSDs
i know tibetian mastiffs are more land orientated and i THINK pyrs are stock bonding. anyone got additions? 
what are the positives and drawbacks to each?
can they be mixed or combined in the same farm?

and i relize each dog is individual and some wont bond so much as others


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> what are the land guarding LGDs


Any GOOD LGD will bond *to the animals*.

Most breeds show some territorial behavior, but you don't want your dog to protect the area if the animals move somewhere else.

LGD's should be *confined* with their animals.
If you want to "protect" your house, get a yard dog


----------

